

Barobo launches the Mobot – a low cost modular robot - FEBlog
http://www.barobo.com/

======
FEBlog
My first take on this, more to come.

[http://flexibilityenvelope.com/barobo-launches-the-mobot-
a-l...](http://flexibilityenvelope.com/barobo-launches-the-mobot-a-low-cost-
modular-robot)

